Ask HN: Best ways to catch your emotions and get back to work? - yeetus
======
jascii
Both Ayurvedic (yogi) and Buddhist tradition put a lot of focus on this
through various forms of meditation and mindfulness. The short-form that seems
to work well for me and helped me through times of grief goes something like
this:

1\. Recognise you have an emotion. 2\. Give yourself some time to observe the
emotion without judgement, It is OK to feel that way. 3\. Realize you can
experience the emotion without having to be reactive to it. The emotion is a
given, your reaction is a choice. 4\. Get back to work.

Another thing I find helpful is taking some prolonged exhale breaths to help
your nervous system get out of its fight/flight response:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6037091/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6037091/)

~~~
ArtWomb
I use long walks in Nature ;)

Very few actually walk alone to empty their minds. Most listen to podcasts.
Chat on the phone. Walk the dog. Or with a stroller. And yet I have found it
to be the surest remedy!

------
FailMore
Well it depends what emotions you are trying to catch. Don't try too hard. If
they are in the way of your work, they are likely more important than it.

~~~
FailMore
What emotions are you feeling that need catching?

